# Eat Your Crow, Dean Is Getting The Rocket Push



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Just like Bray Wyatt!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Great. He deserves it. He's WAY better than Roman character-wise, and he's the perfect anti-hero.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Nah bro, Dean is getting buried. Matter fact, he's been buried this whole time. No, he came out the womb with WWE's shovel already shoved up his ass according to WF :lol

You see that cool ass segment he was just part of? That was designed to bury him too. 

Did I mention the word buried?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm really stoked to see it. I'm no Ambrose fan but the crowd is really behind him and he is what is best for business for Reigns. As bad as this product is from a writing and booking stand point a lot of times there really is talent here with Ambrose, Rollins, Orton and whenever Devitt and Kenta get brought up. That is if they okay their cards right with them.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was one of the few that had been saying it was inevitable because he's too good. Good to see it happening.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Just like Bray Wyatt!


Side by side, not going against. Reading comprehension is important.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

hou713 said:


> I was one of the few that had been saying it was inevitable because he's too good. Good to see it happening.


Zack Ryder, then. You just made it easier. Thanks.

And he is facing Kane, what a push!

Reading obvious booking is important too.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No he's not, he's facing Kane in the midcard, Cena gets the main event.

This is just Cena leeching off Dean's popularity, just like he did with Bryan, Ryback, Ryder etc.


----------



## EmmaFan44 (Jul 29, 2014)

ambrose should be wwe champion before reigns & rollins lets hope wwe choose him to beat lesnar at wm 31 cause Ambrose is the man to take down brock imo.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Bit of a difference between Zack Ryder and Dean Ambrose. Ambrose having ability on the mic without having to just say one inane catchphrase repeatedly or throw "BRO" at the end of everything. Ambrose has mileage in him, Ryder didn't and still doesn't.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

As much as I want to see the rocket push, side by side with Cena doesn't really mean much...

And Cena just came to take his feud away from him.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

As long as he doesn't get the Blue Blazer push after.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Roman was standing beside Cena and having too many matches with Kane, how is that now different because Dean is in the spot? Now it's suddenly not a big deal? 

Dean got to open up Raw, looked bad ass and told Cena to watch his step. I love it!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena standing side by side with an over talent = leeching. That's all, no incoming rocket push, it's just Cena trying to get in on Dean's popularity.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean got to open up Raw, looked bad ass and told Cena to watch his step. I love it!


That is cool though, I like how Dean doesn't take shit from nobody. :dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That's not what I saw OP

What I saw was Cena getting inserted into the WWE's hottest feud to leech off its popularity

Though I do like the way Dean did not put up with Cena's shit :ambrose


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cena the Leech is attached to Ambrose now


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Zack Ryder, then. You just made it easier. Thanks.
> 
> And he is facing Kane, what a push!
> 
> Reading obvious booking is important too.


Roman is out, Ambrose is there. That's only good for Ambrose right now. It's a Daniel Bryan situation, not Zack Ryder. He's a thousand times better than Ryder ever was. But you'll just have to see it for yourself.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

If they don't have Ambrose go after Cena if he tries to take Rollins away from him then I will be severely disappoint. Ambrose should be of the mentality that only he can grind Rollins into dust and anyone who tries to stop him will just get ground up too.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Zack Ryder, then. You just made it easier. Thanks.
> 
> And he is facing Kane, what a push!
> 
> Reading obvious booking is important too.


You're equating Zack Ryder to Dean Ambrose. Dean Ambrose, who was ready to FIGHT Cena, to Zack-fucking-Ryder. I just want you to think about how silly that sounds.

Second, Daniel Bryan. Yeah, they eventually fought, but he put him over for the championship. I like how you no-sold Daniel Bryan to bring up Zack Ryder. 

Third, think. Why would HHH put Orton with Ambrose instead of Cena? Cena just came off a PPV match with Brock Lesnar where Rollins interference may or may not have saved the title. Why the FUCK would you put Kane against that guy? You obviously have to go Orton with him. 

Also, you're putting way too much investment in a RAW match instead of the segments and who he's involved with. We know this is all leading to Seth vs. Dean at HIAC and most likely in HIAC. 



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No he's not, he's facing Kane in the midcard, Cena gets the main event.
> 
> This is just Cena leeching off Dean's popularity, just like he did with Bryan, Ryback, Ryder etc.





Novak Djokovic said:


> Bit of a difference between Zack Ryder and Dean Ambrose. Ambrose having ability on the mic without having to just say one inane catchphrase repeatedly or throw "BRO" at the end of everything. Ambrose has mileage in him, Ryder didn't and still doesn't.





deathslayer said:


> As much as I want to see the rocket push, side by side with Cena doesn't really mean much...
> 
> And Cena just came to take his feud away from him.


Cena has a reason to want to be mad at Rollins after last night. There's reason behind all of this. Look, I don't want Cena a part of this either, but this is smart. He's not taking his feud away from him because Cena's most likely going to face Brock against at HIAC. Let it play out before we jump to conclusions. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Roman was standing beside Cena and having too many matches with Kane, how is that now different because Dean is in the spot? Now it's suddenly not a big deal? *
> 
> Dean got to open up Raw, looked bad ass and told Cena to watch his step. I love it!


This. This is very true. 



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena standing side by side with an over talent = leeching. That's all, no incoming rocket push, it's just Cena trying to get in on Dean's popularity.


Let's talk after Hell In A Cell. Fair?


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> That's not what I saw OP
> 
> What I saw was Cena getting inserted into the WWE's hottest feud to leech off its popularity
> 
> *Though I do like the way Dean did not put up with Cena's shit* :ambrose


The bolded is the key part here. Also, as easy as it is to say he's a leech, it makes sense. Look, I'm far from a Cena fan... I can't stand the guy. But, I mean... Seth did fuck him over last night. His motive makes sense and what he did played to Dean's personality strengths. Give him that much.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Really impressed with Dean lately, he can be big if WWE allows him to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rocket push my ass. The only rocket going near Ambrose is the one that blows him the fuck up. Real talent doesn't make it in WWE.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Dean Ambrose is just the latest super over guy that Cena is leeching off of


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Like someone told me, when you reach a certain point, you either against Cena or standing next to him. Going against Cena is a more sure death than having segments WITH him :lol

Plus, they made sure Dean looked Boss and showed Dean's version of Face was the opposite of a Cena Face. The fact they had Dean threatening Cena is good. That gives him a tweener feel. Or Austin feel if you will. A guy who was willing to put his foot up anyone's ass.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Spagett said:


> Dean Ambrose is just the latest super over guy that Cena is leeching off of


Yep. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See? He can't even beat KANE, and he gets laid out like a geek for the 50'th time. 

Rocket push :lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

nope, Dean is hitting the CENA GLASS CEILING in which a character gets too popular, they pair him with Cena so the golden fuckboy can leech heat from them. They do this all the time, and its sickening, its WWE's of saying "you'll only cheer for who we want you to", they want Reigns getting these reactions and not Ambrose, so Ambrose will have a wet blanket in the form of Cena thrown over him to cool him down, then bitchboy Reigns will return and get the push Ambrose deserved. Fuck this company.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lmao "Roman is with Cena! See, look at that push!"

"Dean is with Cena. Obviously this is to cool Dean down!" :lmao Fucking hell. Cena is a leech to everyone, BUT Roman. :lol Right. 

Hmmm, I just watched Dean have a great opening and later on, despite getting choke slammed, got up not long after, grabbed a chair and asked Seth to come get some.

Looking pretty good to me :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao "Roman is with Cena! See, look at that push!"
> 
> "Dean is with Cena. Obviously this is to cool Dean down!" :lmao Fucking hell. Cena is a leech to everyone, BUT Roman. :lol Right.
> 
> ...


You're never gonna learn until he's in TNA, will you?


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> See? He can't even beat KANE, and he gets laid out like a geek for the 50'th time.
> 
> Rocket push :lmao


Hits his finish on Kane to end the match and Seth Rollins is forced to save for the DQ victory. Heels doing their job. Dean also ate a chokeslam and was still ready to come after Seth when he came to the ring. For someone who got laid out, he made Seth look like a punk bitch for not coming in to fight him.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

looks like the E has some confidence in Ambrose.. 

he comes off look like the biggest bad-ass in every single segment he's in


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Roman Reigns would have beaten Kane, threw Rollins out of the ring, then Speared Kane again. Ambrose is NOT getting the rocket push.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They need to just book the damn HIAC match with Rollins and end this damn feud already. But, seeing as that's the smart thing to do, they won't do it.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh hey look... that guy who got "laid out" is still fighting Seth and Kane at the same time in the back and has to be detained. He's been on THREE segments tonight. The way they're setting this segment up, I wouldn't be shocked if he comes out again later tonight. You people are blind.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you people want Ambrose to be booked like superman just so you can turn on him in a few months?


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao "Roman is with Cena! See, look at that push!"
> 
> "Dean is with Cena. Obviously this is to cool Dean down!" :lmao Fucking hell. Cena is a leech to everyone, BUT Roman. :lol Right.
> 
> ...


Do you EVER know what the fuck you're talking about? Seriously.

Who the fuck has ever claimed that Reigns was getting a push simply because he stood next to Cena? That's the dumbest motherfucking thing I've ever heard. He was pushed by standing tall after every RAW and winning all of his matches. Ambrose can't even beat Kane. KANE.

Take a seat.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Roman Reigns would have beaten Kane, threw Rollins out of the ring, then Speared Kane again. *Ambrose is NOT getting the rocket push.*


Good, supermanning through everybody on the roster would be horrible for him

took Austin almost 2 years to get the belt after going all "Austin 3:16 says I just whipped your ass" on Jake Roberts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Do you people want Ambrose to be booked like superman just so you can turn on him in a few months?


It'd be nice if the best worker on the roster wasn't doing the same damn thing every single week and match. I mean damn. 3 months of the same shit. He's either after Rollins and failing or getting beat up after his match or he magically finds a weapon and has a staredown. Book the damn HIAC match, have him finally win and go from there.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Austin_GOAT said:


> Do you EVER know what the fuck you're talking about? Seriously.
> 
> Who the fuck has ever claimed that Reigns was getting a push simply because he stood next to Cena? That's the dumbest motherfucking thing I've ever heard. He was pushed by standing tall after every RAW and winning all of his matches. Ambrose can't even beat Kane. KANE.
> 
> Take a seat.


Do you want me to go back to some of the comments when Cena and Roman were having tension?? Cause I can do that for ya :lol


Ambrose got chokeslammed, got up from it like 10 seconds later, grabbed a chair and was asking for more. Wow, he looked so weak unk2

Now he's locked in the closet because the crazy fuck is still trying to attack Rollins. This is perfect for Ambrose.

"waaaah, Roman would have won, took out Rollins and then speared Kane." ISN'T THAT THE TYPE OF BOOKING EVERYONE BITCHES ABOUT??

"I hate characters looking like superman...well, if it's my favorite, I like it " 

Like, sit the hell down. The crowd loves this shit. It's about time we had a Face who actually had to FIGHT for the prize. This is why there are so many shit heels. Babyfaces always win too fast and too much.


THE LIVE CROWD ADORE HIM! This booking is getting him over. Just because you're bitching about it, doesn't mean the majority who sits their asses in those seats hate it. Because it seems like the crowd was into Ambrose and wanting Seth/Kane to get rocked.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They are going to fuck it up, they fuck EVERYONE up.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

21Blackjack said:


> I know someone will say "the Roman Reigns injury", but you're seeing it live. Dean Ambrose starts RAW and is side by side with John Cena. He's getting that push.


Dean getting that :cena3 rub....



























:buried


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Opening the show and bickering with Cena alittle equals Rocket Push :duck 

Roman is out, who else are they going to push a little. Dean is the same guy who wasn't allowed to be Seth first, if he was that important they would have saved Seth for him :lol


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

If Ambrose can sustain this momentum and keep building his connection with the crowd I can definitely see him become the next GUY!

This is a very similar situation to the Ruthless Aggression era when I look at the former Shield guys. Management felt that Batista (i.e. Reigns) or Orton (i.e. Rollins) would be the next face of the company, but intead Cena (i.e. Ambrose) who was better on the mic and had a stronger connection with the fans surpassed them and became the true face of the company. I'm not comparing these guys in terms of their characters, but I am comparing them in terms of their future rankings within the company. This is just my opinion of course.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Opening the show and bickering with Cena alittle equals Rocket Push :duck
> 
> Roman is out, who else are they going to push a little. Dean is the same guy who wasn't allowed to be Seth first, if he was that important they would have saved Seth for him :lol


THREE SEGMENTS tonight. The WHOLE EPISODE has been centered about Ambrose for the most part. They locked the man in a room with security which they keep PANNING TO. This man is reference at least every 15 minutes. Jesus Christ, OPEN YOUR EYES. 

Yes, I called it from the door and thus far, this RAW is backing up my claim. Go ahead... show me ANYTHING on this RAW that's going against them seriously pushing Ambrose. Please... let's go. Bring it out.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Do you want me to go back to some of the comments when Cena and Roman were having tension?? Cause I can do that for ya :lol
> 
> 
> Ambrose got chokeslammed, got up from it like 10 seconds later, grabbed a chair and was asking for more. Wow, he looked so weak unk2
> ...


Nailed it. All of this, absolutely nailed it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

21Blackjack said:


> THREE SEGMENTS tonight. The WHOLE EPISODE has been centered about Ambrose for the most part. They locked the man in a room with security which they keep PANNING TO. This man is reference at least every 15 minutes. Jesus Christ, OPEN YOUR EYES.
> 
> Yes, I called it from the door and thus far, this RAW is backing up my claim. Go ahead... show me ANYTHING on this RAW that's going against them seriously pushing Ambrose. Please... let's go. Bring it out.


It's been centered around the Authority angle which he is a part of. Who else are they going to focus on tonight besides Cena, Orton, Kane, Rollins, and Dean.

You might wanna wait a few weeks till you claim Rocket Push. I remember ppl being alright with no match happening at Battleground because the brawls were fun and thought it would make the feud even better. Next thing, Dean wasn't even on Raw and Seth made no mention of him.

And yeah, Reigns being out is a big reason he is getting more time. Did you forget how the hottest feud in the WWE was regulated to Smackdown basically. Dean and Seth did their best work on the B show rather than Raw.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

I guess Ambrose's new finisher should be called the "entertaining segment." Clearly he doesn't need to win matches by actually, you know...pinning people. 

You people don't know what "push" means.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

wwe is low on stars. they need to cultivate dean. i really like him


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Time will tell. Just because he's an over face having buddy time with Cena doesn't mean he is going to amount to anything, see Ryder. Although I do kinda like that Cena and him aren't handshaking buddies yet... we'll see how long that lasts.

I'm remaining cautiously optimistic. He definitely hasn't been "buried" but he has been booked the weakest out of all three of the Shield so far. Now under normal circumstances I could see the crowd forcing Ambrose into the main event but after what they did with Bryan I'm sure the WWE will be taking all precautions to make sure that situation doesn't happen again. God forbid the crowd determines who should be getting a push and not.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Time will tell. Just because he's an over face having buddy time with Cena doesn't mean he is going to amount to anything, see Ryder. Although I do kinda like that Cena and him aren't handshaking buddies yet... we'll see how long that lasts.
> 
> I'm remaining cautiously optimistic. He definitely hasn't been "buried" but he has been booked the weakest out of all three of the Shield so far. Now under normal circumstances I could see the crowd forcing Ambrose into the main event but after what they did with Bryan I'm sure the WWE will be taking all precautions to make sure that situation doesn't happen again. God forbid the crowd determines who should be getting a push and not.


I mentioned this before, but stop bringing up Zack Ryder. That's insulting to even compare Dean's situation to Ryder's.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not comparing Ryder to Ambrose, I'm comparing one person with fan support pushed as Cena's buddy with another person with fan support pushed as Cena's buddy (assuming that is how this winds up).


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know how anyone has faith in WWE after fucking up all the potential stars they've had on their hands.

Ryback, Christian, Punk, Bryan(the first time, their hands were tied the 2nd time, and everyone knows they didn't want to do it, as evident by his post-mania booking), Ziggler, Sheamus, ADR, Miz, Wyatt the list goes on and on and on.

They WILL fuck Ambrose up, that much is certain.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> I don't know how anyone has faith in WWE after fucking up all the potential stars they've had on their hands.
> 
> Ryback, Christian, Punk, Bryan(the first time, their hands were tied the 2nd time, and everyone knows they didn't want to do it, as evident by his post-mania booking), Ziggler, Sheamus, ADR, Miz, Wyatt the list goes on and on and on.
> 
> They WILL fuck Ambrose up, that much is certain.


Exactly :lol You forgot Cesaro who was one of the most over guys at Mania. Look at him now.

It's just :lmao that Rocket Push can be claimed after one episode of Raw, show can easily end with Dean turning heel or something stupid. Damien Sandow had an amazing match with Cena and many claimed it was only the beginning yet look at him now. 

Just wait a few weeks, if Dean can continue to be over while Reigns is out maybe they'll rethink pushing the least talented guy in the Shield and focus on Seth and Dean.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

For people that say they want Ambrose pushed, a lot of you really seem to be against it.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Exactly :lol You forgot Cesaro who was one of the most over guys at Mania. Look at him now.
> 
> It's just :lmao that Rocket Push can be claimed after one episode of Raw, show can easily end with Dean turning heel or something stupid. Damien Sandow had an amazing match with Cena and many claimed it was only the beginning yet look at him now.
> 
> Just wait a few weeks, if Dean can continue to be over while Reigns is out maybe they'll rethink pushing the least talented guy in the Shield and focus on Seth and Dean.


Fucking this. After one episode people are dick riding the guy to the moon.fpalm


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> That's not what I saw OP
> 
> What I saw was Cena getting inserted into the WWE's hottest feud to leech off its popularity
> 
> Though I do like the way Dean did not put up with Cena's shit :ambrose


*Agreed. 
Ambrose got to look awesome in the segment (because Ambrose is just cool anyway, so good), but it's no secret that whenever someone gains babyface momentum with the audience, the WWE shoves Cen into some segments with them siphon some "coolness by association" off the guy. They do this everyone--Bryan, Punk, Ryder--it's difficult not to become suspicious of it. It's just way too obvious. The finish of the main event last night makes the segment logical, but when Cena's music hit when Ambrose was in the ring, every smark at home and in the crowd was probably like "Oh yes, the Cena leeching segment--right on time. I'm very happy they didn't have Dean acting it was fine and dandy being in the ring with Cena. They mostly let Punk keep his edge when he had Cena dropping in and out of his face pushes so hopefully they do the same with Dean because that's why we like him. *


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Fucking this. After one episode people are dick riding the guy to the moon.fpalm





















And I wrote that when Dean Ambrose was written off RAW. Two weeks ago. Kindly insert your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Cena is gonna steal Ambrose's girlfriend then Kane will push him down a staircase. Watch, it will happen. The curse of :cena3 will prevail.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh but Ambrose isn't getting pushed right? :jordan5


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Notice how the show ended with Ambrose's music playing and faded out to Ambrose's face. It's good to be an Ambrose fan right now!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'M QUITTING THIS BULLSHIT ASS SHOW!!

DID YOU SEE THAT BULLSHIT??? DEAN TOTALLY GOT BURIED!! Playing his fucking music, him standing tall and the focus more on him and Seth at the end?? Fucking hell, make the burial even more obvious, WWE!! :no:


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


>





P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Zack Ryder, then. You just made it easier. Thanks.
> 
> And he is facing Kane, what a push!
> 
> Reading obvious booking is important too.





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No he's not, he's facing Kane in the midcard, Cena gets the main event.
> 
> This is just Cena leeching off Dean's popularity, just like he did with Bryan, Ryback, Ryder etc.





deathslayer said:


> As much as I want to see the rocket push, side by side with Cena doesn't really mean much...
> 
> And Cena just came to take his feud away from him.





A-C-P said:


> That's not what I saw OP
> 
> What I saw was Cena getting inserted into the WWE's hottest feud to leech off its popularity
> 
> Though I do like the way Dean did not put up with Cena's shit :ambrose





Snapdragon said:


> Cena the Leech is attached to Ambrose now





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rocket push my ass. The only rocket going near Ambrose is the one that blows him the fuck up. Real talent doesn't make it in WWE.





KINGPIN said:


> Yep. It was fun while it lasted.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> See? He can't even beat KANE, and he gets laid out like a geek for the 50'th time.
> 
> Rocket push :lmao





Annihilus said:


> nope, Dean is hitting the CENA GLASS CEILING in which a character gets too popular, they pair him with Cena so the golden fuckboy can leech heat from them. They do this all the time, and its sickening, its WWE's of saying "you'll only cheer for who we want you to", they want Reigns getting these reactions and not Ambrose, so Ambrose will have a wet blanket in the form of Cena thrown over him to cool him down, then bitchboy Reigns will return and get the push Ambrose deserved. Fuck this company.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're never gonna learn until he's in TNA, will you?





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Roman Reigns would have beaten Kane, threw Rollins out of the ring, then Speared Kane again. Ambrose is NOT getting the rocket push.





Austin_GOAT said:


> Do you EVER know what the fuck you're talking about? Seriously.
> 
> Who the fuck has ever claimed that Reigns was getting a push simply because he stood next to Cena? That's the dumbest motherfucking thing I've ever heard. He was pushed by standing tall after every RAW and winning all of his matches. Ambrose can't even beat Kane. KANE.
> 
> Take a seat.





TakeMyGun said:


> They are going to fuck it up, they fuck EVERYONE up.





O Fenômeno said:


> Dean getting that :cena3 rub....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sith Rollins said:


> Opening the show and bickering with Cena alittle equals Rocket Push :duck
> 
> Roman is out, who else are they going to push a little. Dean is the same guy who wasn't allowed to be Seth first, if he was that important they would have saved Seth for him :lol





Austin_GOAT said:


> I guess Ambrose's new finisher should be called the "entertaining segment." Clearly he doesn't need to win matches by actually, you know...pinning people.
> 
> You people don't know what "push" means.





TakeMyGun said:


> I don't know how anyone has faith in WWE after fucking up all the potential stars they've had on their hands.
> 
> Ryback, Christian, Punk, Bryan(the first time, their hands were tied the 2nd time, and everyone knows they didn't want to do it, as evident by his post-mania booking), Ziggler, Sheamus, ADR, Miz, Wyatt the list goes on and on and on.
> 
> They WILL fuck Ambrose up, that much is certain.





Sith Rollins said:


> Exactly :lol You forgot Cesaro who was one of the most over guys at Mania. Look at him now.
> 
> It's just :lmao that Rocket Push can be claimed after one episode of Raw, show can easily end with Dean turning heel or something stupid. Damien Sandow had an amazing match with Cena and many claimed it was only the beginning yet look at him now.
> 
> Just wait a few weeks, if Dean can continue to be over while Reigns is out maybe they'll rethink pushing the least talented guy in the Shield and focus on Seth and Dean.





DemBoy said:


> Fucking this. After one episode people are dick riding the guy to the moon.fpalm




BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

AND HE WAS THE ONE TO SAVE CENA AND TAKE OUT SETH, KANE, AND ORTON. AND. AND!!! HE HITS THIS FINISH ON ORTON!!! 

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Cena started the Feed Me More chants for Ryback and he was ending shows besides Cena :jordan5 

One episode of Raw with Reigns out :lmao. I even called that Dean would be coming out and attacking them all like many probably did. I hope you guys aren't threatening to quit watching WWE if Dean isn't getting a huge push and closing shows every week.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

One week of programing. Ryback got the EXACT same booking, look where he is. They WILL fuck him up, mark my words.

This company is too inept in the concept of consistency.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Nah seriously, I hope this good booking continues for Ambrose. I really want him to succeed. And let's be honest, if they had booked Roman the exact same way, everyone would have been screaming "see, this is totally a super push1! He was all over Raw and stood tall at the end and saved Cena!" 

That was a good episode for Dean. I wish the crowd was a bit more lively at the end, but I'll say they were just drained.

@TakeMyGun So, you don't want Dean pushed then? :lol Cause you don't seem to want WWE to push him by the way you keep saying they're going to fuck him up.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

He's won like two matches clean all year, over irrelevant individuals. That's far from a push, and this ending doesn't negate that. Let's see him get some wins over main eventers.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

People still think Ambrose isn't going to get fucked over.

You poor little souls :jordan5


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

"John Cena is with someone who is over so he's leeching."
I swear people on this site have autism


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

They're just fattening Ambrose/Rollins up before they get buried by Reigns.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dean Ambrose will be WWE champion and everyone will still be saying he's not getting pushed :jordan4


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah seriously, I hope this good booking continues for Ambrose. I really want him to succeed. And let's be honest, if they had booked Roman the exact same way, everyone would have been screaming "see, this is totally a super push1! He was all over Raw and stood tall at the end and saved Cena!"
> 
> That was a good episode for Dean. I wish the crowd was a bit more lively at the end, but I'll say they were just drained.
> 
> @TakeMyGun So, you don't want Dean pushed then? :lol Cause you don't seem to want WWE to push him by the way you keep saying they're going to fuck him up.


No, I want Ambrose to be the top guy. I'm just a realist. I can think WWE will not fuck him up, but they fuck everyone up so my hope is at 0.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Remember when Cena started the Feed Me More chants for Ryback and he was ending shows besides Cena :jordan5
> 
> One episode of Raw with Reigns out :lmao. I even called that Dean would be coming out and attacking them all like many probably did. I hope you guys aren't threatening to quit watching WWE if Dean isn't getting a huge push and closing shows every week.


Stop. Just stop.

At what point did Cena audibly try to put Ambrose over and start chants for him tonight? Who came out and SAVED John Cena tonight? Did Ryback get the whole focus of the episode to be HIM? NO. They're different stories, they are different builds. Just stop.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> No, I want Ambrose to be the top guy. I'm just a realist. I can think WWE will not fuck him up, but they fuck everyone up so my hope is at 0.


I understand where you're coming from, but his booking has been real solid. They seem to feel a bit inspired when it cones to Dean. His character leaves a lot of room to book very entertaining and off the wall segments. Simple, yet effective segments the crowds eat up.

I'll start panicking when he starts smiling like a goof and plays the ultra babyface lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

21Blackjack said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> ...


Big deal, he still can't pin anybody.

Cena is leeching off his popularity like he does with everybody else, they're not trying to make him a main eventer. You're getting so fooled and you don't even know it.



hou713 said:


> Dean Ambrose will be WWE champion and everyone will still be saying he's not getting pushed :jordan4


I certainly won't if that happens, but he never will be. Never. Mark my words. Never.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> They're just fattening Ambrose/Rollins up before they get buried by Reigns.


Sadly, this is so.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but his booking has been real solid. They seem to feel a bit inspired when it cones to Dean. His character leaves a lot of room to book very entertaining and off the wall segments. Simple, yet effective segments the crowds eat up.
> 
> I'll start panicking when he starts smiling like a goof and plays the ultra babyface lol


They booked Wyatt properly for 7 months, that was their longest push done right I think ever, Ambrose has been good for about a month(really just the Rollins match, NOC and tonight). Plenty of time for them to fuck it up.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Dean can beat Lesnar and people would still say "They only let Dean beat Lesnar so Roman can defeat Dean. Then Roman can beat the guy who beat the guy who beat the guy who beat the Streak. It's all for his build up only!!" :lol



TakeMyGun said:


> They booked Wyatt properly for 7 months, that was their longest push done right I think ever, Ambrose has been good for about a month(really just the Rollins match, NOC and tonight). Plenty of time for them to fuck it up.


Bray was a heel who went up AGAINST Cena. Luckily, Dean is a face :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll believe it when he can beat Kane clean.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean can beat Lesnar and people would still say "They only let Dean beat Lesnar so Roman can defeat Dean. Then Roman can beat the guy who beat the guy who beat the guy who beat the Streak. It's all for his build up only!!" :lol


God, talk about blowing things out of proportion. We get it, you're tired of people telling you what you can't see even though it's right in front of your face, you don't want to hear that WWE doesn't have major, star making plans for Ambrose. FINE. Stop saying shit like "Oh, you'll complain if he beats Lesnar or main events WrestleMania and wins the title".

NO. WE. GOD. DAMN. WON'T. We just want the motherfucker to get some significant wins and not get beat up every show and actually LOOK like a future main eventer.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> I'll believe it when he can beat Kane clean.


Now hold on. I like Ambrose and all but everyone knows that Dean can't beat Kane. In fact, I'd be surprised if anyone could.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray was a heel who went up AGAINST Cena. Luckily, Dean is a face :lol


Doesn't mean they can't turn him heel like they did with Ryback.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

why does everyone involved or next to cena have to feud with fucking kane

is it in their contracts

bryan did it,ryder did it,reigns did it,now ambrose lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, talk about blowing things out of proportion. We get it, you're tired of people telling you what you can't see even though it's right in front of your face, you don't want to hear that WWE doesn't have major, star making plans for Ambrose. FINE. Stop saying shit like "Oh, you'll complain if he beats Lesnar or main events WrestleMania and wins the title".
> 
> NO. WE. GOD. DAMN. WON'T. We just want the motherfucker to get some significant wins and not get beat up every show and actually LOOK like a future main eventer.


Spoiler alert.. 

He won't get significant wins..
He won't be booked like a future main eventer..

We have seen this shit for long enough to know that he is just a person to carry the program until the pretty boy gets back.. And that's the sad part because another great talent will get wasted...

I hope that i am wrong with this though..


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> That's not what I saw OP
> 
> What I saw was Cena getting inserted into the WWE's hottest feud to leech off its popularity
> 
> Though I do like the way Dean did not put up with Cena's shit :ambrose


So Cena was supposed to ignore the fact that Rollins screwed him out of a title win at NoC...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

p862011 said:


> why does everyone involved or next to cena have to feud with fucking kane
> 
> is it in their contracts
> 
> bryan did it,ryder did it,reigns did it,now ambrose lol



:lol That's what I be thinking. Is facing Kane a rite of passage or something?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

This Raw was built around Dean Ambrose and you still complain fpalm

Dean Ambrose development is being very good


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> So Cena was supposed to ignore the fact that Rollins screwed him out of a title win at NoC...


Let's see who beats Rollins first.. The guy who is feuding with him for almost 4 months or the guy who got in the feud last night..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JamesK said:


> Spoiler alert..
> 
> He won't get significant wins..
> He won't be booked like a future main eventer..
> ...


Spoiler alert: I know. I pointed this out before ANYONE else.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SóniaPortugal said:


> This Raw was built around Dean Ambrose and you still complain fpalm
> 
> Dean Ambrose development is being very good


Gotta build 'em up before ya tear 'em down.



JamesK said:


> Let's see who beats Rollins first.. The guy who is feuding with him for almost 4 months or the guy who got in the feud last night..


The correct answer is...neither!

:reigns <------- this guy beat them both to it! But hey, thanks for playing! Let's give 'em a hand!

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

p862011 said:


> why does everyone involved or next to cena have to feud with fucking kane
> 
> is it in their contracts
> 
> bryan did it,ryder did it,reigns did it,now ambrose lol


It's how Cena cools guys down who are getting too over. Stick them with the most boring fucker on earth.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Let's see who beats Rollins first.. The guy who is feuding with him for almost 4 months or the guy who got in the feud last night..


That's not the point. 

I see people bitching about the fact that Cena got "inserted" into something. They all need to get over it.

From what I watched last night, Seth Rollins brought Cena into the whole situation.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So basically what I'm gathering from some of the responses: If Dean is getting a good push "HE'S ONLY GETTING BUILT UP FOR ROMAN, OMG!!FUCK WWE WAAAAH!" or "WWE IS GOING TO RUIN HIM!"(though, WWE and their history on this particular subject :lol)

If Dean receives shit booking. "OMG WHY DOES WWE ALWAYS DO THISSSS? THEY NEVER PUSH THE TALENTED GUYS. OMG! GIVE HIM A GOOD PUSH!!" fpalm

So, pretty much, let's just stall Dean in place. Don't have him go in any direction, up or down.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> This Raw was built around Dean Ambrose and you still complain fpalm
> 
> Dean Ambrose development is being very good


They learned a lot from the Daniel Bryan situation. They learned that if someone is super over (that you don't want to be over and have no intention of pushing) you don't just blatantly bury them. You make it appear as though you value them in order to prevent the fans from hijacking your shows.

That's what they're doing with Ambrose. Make no mistake about it. They have absolutely _no intention_ of ever making Ambrose a main eventer or world champion.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I have faith in Ambrose rising to the top. I haven't felt like that since Bryan came to the company and look where Bryan got. True one of a kind talent always finds its way to the top. Yeah you can argue about Bray and Sandow being buried, but they don't have that little spark that Ambrose and Bryan have. That spark that attracts the crowd and gets them behind them and forges that megastar connection that very few wrestlers ever truly achieve. It's the real IT factor in wrestling, not some manufactured look that Vince masturbates to every night. Hogan has it, HBK has it, The Rock has it, Stone Cold has it, Cena has it (Whether we like it or not, kids just fucking love him) Punk had it, Bryan has it, and now it is now clear that Ambrose has it. Reign is an Orton, he has a great look, he's gonna be a big deal, he's gonna be pushed, but he his never going to have that intimate spark between him and the fans. Ambrose though, he has it.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Rocket Push? Let's not get ahead of ourselves now. Let's see how it plays out first. But yes, Dean is currently being pushed no need to label the extent yet. 



TakeMyGun said:


> They booked Wyatt properly for 7 months, that was their longest push done right I think ever, Ambrose has been good for about a month(really just the Rollins match, NOC and tonight). Plenty of time for them to fuck it up.


Unlike Bray, Ambrose isn't being built up to be fed to Cena. That's why he's was being booked perfectly and now they don't care about him. Wyatt is a bad example. Up next Rusev. But I get what you mean though, it's WWE.



hou713 said:


> For people that say they want Ambrose pushed, a lot of you really seem to be against it.


Does seem that way. Definitely not all, but I think deep down a lot of people are. They want to be able to root for a guy who's being "held down" they want to be able to say WWE fucked up again.




Brandough said:


> Do you people want Ambrose to be booked like superman just so you can turn on him in a few months?


Ironically enough, people hate superman booking but want the guy who they want pushed to run through the roster and be booked like Cena. It's never okay for them to lose. They can't deal with the slow burn pushes. Not most of course, but there are some. And then after awhile they'll turn on them. I remember people saying, "fuck this, Bryan is superman" while he was still active, can't imagine how bad it'd be if he never got injured. AJ just got called John Cena yesterday lol. There's no winning.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LoveHateWWE said:


> Unlike Bray, Ambrose isn't being built up to be fed to Cena. That's why he's was being booked perfectly and now they don't care about him. Wyatt is a bad example. Up next Rusev. But I get what you mean though, it's WWE.


Ryback was turned heel for the sole purpose of being fed to Cena, exact same could happen to Ambrose.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> No, I want Ambrose to be the top guy. I'm just a realist. I can think WWE will not fuck him up, but they fuck everyone up so my hope is at 0.


*People who think the some fans are being overtly skeptical about the WWE's positioning of Dean need to understand that this isn't a case of fans not coming to terms with Dean being pushed because it would prove our skepticism wrong. Fans being cautious about this situation isn't coming out of a void. 
We've all watched this story before. We've watched fan favorite after fan favorite:

1.) build momentum with the audience
2.) apparently get the attention of WWE brass 
3.) get placed into interesting storylines and look on the verge of permanent main event slot
4.) have Cena or HHH dropped into their angles--whether at the center or on a tangeant
5.) take an especially momentum-breaking loss or have their angle muddled with BS because of Cena or HHH
6.) take some more loses and drop down the card after they lose some of their heat
7.) ????

These scenarios aren't imagery or exaggerated--this has happened multiple times over the past 15 years. The names of those superstars are well known. They also had threads in which people were mocking other fans for not accepting that "someone is getting a push, so just get over it and enjoy it."

Listen. 

I want to believe that Dean having a glorious comeback and having cool segments and being a focal point of RAW tonight means he's a solid "somebody" to WWE brass in the long run. 

I would love for my skepticism to be misplaced--it was be AWESOME that I've been suspicious for nothing! 

But the WWE has earned my skepticism with what they've done in the past to performers on a similar trajectory as Dean right now. If you insist that I side-eye them less, then THEY need to prove me wrong in the long run with Dean. Letting Dean run wild over one Raw was fun and encouraging but doesn't mean a rocket is strapped to anything yet. 

Get back to me at Wrestlemania time for that.*


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

LoveHateWWE said:


> Ironically enough, people hate superman booking but want the guy who they want pushed to run through the roster and be booked like Cena. It's never okay for them to lose. They can't deal with the slow burn pushes. Not most of course, but there are some. And then after awhile they'll turn on them. I remember people saying, "fuck this, Bryan is superman" while he was still active, can't imagine how bad it'd be if he never got injured. AJ just got called John Cena yesterday lol. There's no winning.


People want wrestlers with talent and the ability to entertain the majority of the audience to be given outstanding booking. _Imagine that_. What a completely bizarre concept, right?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Belladonna29 said:


> *People who think the some fans are being overtly skeptical about the WWE's positioning of Dean need to understand that this isn't a case of fans not coming to terms with Dean being pushed because it would prove our skepticism wrong. Fans being cautious about this situation isn't coming out of a void. We've all watched this story before. We've watched fan favorite after fan favorite:
> 
> 1.) build momentum with the audience
> 2.) apparently get the attention of WWE brass
> ...


Q to the F to the T.

No way am I going to miserable about being wrong about this.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Ryback was turned heel for the sole purpose of being fed to Cena, exact same could happen to Ambrose.


You forget to mention the fact that Ryback lost PPV after PPV to being screwed by The Shield and CM Punk.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Belladonna29 said:


> *People who think the some fans are being overtly skeptical about the WWE's positioning of Dean need to understand that this isn't a case of fans not coming to terms with Dean being pushed because it would prove our skepticism wrong. Fans being cautious about this situation isn't coming out of a void.
> We've all watched this story before. We've watched fan favorite after fan favorite:
> 
> 1.) build momentum with the audience
> ...














cookiepuss said:


> You forget to mention the fact that Ryback lost PPV after PPV to being screwed by The Shield and CM Punk.


And he was still as over, if not more over than Ambrose is now, and he still got turned to be fed to Cena.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Austin_GOAT said:


> People want wrestlers with talent and the ability to entertain the majority of the audience to be given outstanding booking. _Imagine that_. What a completely bizarre concept, right?


I see the point of that totally went over your head. My point was some of the same people who *complain* about superman booking (and not just in regards to Cena) thinks it's okay for their guy only and no one else to receive it. And then still turn on them anyway when it becomes too much.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Dean definitely doesn't have a rocket in his ass. I wouldn't go that far. But the whole Dean has been buried since forever thing that's been going on damn near since his singles push has been getting ridiculous.

I mean, of course I don't hope I'm wrong. Dean becoming huge is a great thing for everyone; fans and the product as a whole. I had this gut feeling with Bryan and despite all the obstacles and people saying it would never happen, it did. Of course some outside circumstances pushed Bryan into the right direction, but some of the biggest stars in history got a push simply because of right timing and a little luck. You just never know.

You think Austin knew that 3:16 promo would carry him to the top? Or that 18 seconds would be the beginning of a crazy ride for Bryan? Or Rocky Maivia getting injured was a blessing in disguise? 

Shit happens. I just think good shit is going to happen to Ambrose  The whole Shield really.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin_GOAT said:


> People want wrestlers with talent and the ability to entertain the majority of the audience to be given outstanding booking. _Imagine that_. What a completely bizarre concept, right?


Exactly. I don't hate Superman booking, I love Superman booking. Being an Austin fan in the late 90's felt AWESOME to see Austin be pushed as the most valuable person on the show. 

What they do with Superman booking is they give it to the guys who nobody is gonna care about without it, and that forces them into relevance. They don't give it to the talented guys who deserve it.

Superman booking is like a knife. DANGEROUS IN THE WRONG HANDS. You can either use it to prepare a delicious meal, or you can use it to go on a killing rampage.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> And* he was still as over, if not more over than Ambrose is now, and he still got turned to be fed to Cena.*



I see you're having some revisionist history here.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

LoveHateWWE said:


> I see the point of that totally went over your head. My point was some of the same people who *complain* about superman booking (and not just in regards to Cena) thinks it's okay for their guy only and no one else to receive it. And then still turn on them anyway when it becomes too much.


1. Having Ambrose win with more frequency than he is currently is far from superman booking.

2. You're right, I would be much more satisfied with Ambrose receiving superman booking than someone like Reigns. This is because Ambrose is talented and entertaining, and Reigns is decidedly neither of those things.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> I see people bitching about the fact that Cena got "inserted" into something. They all need to get over it.
> 
> From what I watched last night, Seth Rollins brought Cena into the whole situation.


I get the logic of Cena being inserted into the fued. My own problem is the shitty booking which allows Cena to stand alongside Ambrose and feed off that momentum. 

WWE new Ambrose would get cheered like crazy on his return so they had Rollins interfere in the Cena/Lesnar match which made no sense, you would think he would let Cena take out Brock first then cash in on Cena. (Plus he still has plenty of time to cash in so he could wait for someone else to be champ).

TL;DR shitty booking equals Cena leeching off Ambrose.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> I see you're having some revisionist history here.







@7:26

This was after months of getting screwed over by the Shield and losing clean to Mark Henry at WM. 

Still over.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

The company is so fucked up that you have to expect the worst. I don't have any crow, and will not be eating one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

He's doing well. I'm excited about it. It's better to stay away from the pessimism. makes things more enjoyable. I'd rather sit back and watch than have to argue why I think Ambrose is going to do well with people too stubborn to ever let up.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> @7:26
> 
> This was after months of getting screwed over by the Shield and losing clean to Mark Henry at WM.
> 
> Still over.


Yeah, but that doesn't take away the fact that Ryback lost a whole load of momentum after getting screwed PPV after PPV. 

People stopped caring about him at the level they did before. 

People love to go to the whole Cena buried Ryback argument and forget everything else that happened prior to that.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Tonight's Raw seemed like it revolved around Ambrose. Really hope they can keep it up.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Austin_GOAT said:


> 1. Having Ambrose win with more frequency than he is currently is far from superman booking.
> 
> 2. You're right, I would be much more satisfied with Ambrose receiving superman booking than someone like Reigns. This is because Ambrose is talented and entertaining, and Reigns is decidedly neither of those things.



I don't mean Ambrose winning with more frequency would be superman booking. I'm just saying you'd think some people wanted the superman booking (that they claim to hate) they way they lose their shit over a loss or not winning _every_ match. This isn't really in regards to Ambrose though since he hasn't won much. But take Brock for example, there were so many posts last night saying he looked weak and they weren't satisfied.



TakeMyGun said:


> And he was still as over, if not more over than Ambrose is now, and he still got turned to be fed to Cena.


I agree Ryback is a better example. But to be fair, even though Ryback was just as over if not more over than Ambrose, he was still shit lol. Not half as talented or good looking as Dean and WWE knew that. Who really expected Ryback to get as over as he did? All we can hope for is that they don't fuck it up, but for now I'm enjoying it and try not to think about it.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Let's at least hope the ratings are better this week than they have been. Since there were several Ambrose segments throughout the show, good ratings would reflect very well on him.

If not, they will have him jobbing to Sandow on the WWE App in several weeks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> I see you're having some revisionist history here.


Uh, what? Ryback was still VERY over even after the consecutive losses, he was getting feed me more chants every week. Even if it was to a lesser degree, that doesn't change the fact that he was easily the most over baby face at the time(maybe outside of Orton).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin_GOAT said:


> Let's at least hope the ratings are better this week than they have been. Since there were several Ambrose segments throughout the show, good ratings would reflect very well on him.
> 
> If not, they will have him jobbing to Sandow on the WWE App in several weeks.


Dude, it won't matter. They don't care about ratings, they just want to do well enough to stay in business. Just well enough to stay in business so that ..... can run his company like an elementary school playground. They didn't pick Roman Reigns because they thought he had more potential to make them money than anybody else, they picked him because that's what McMahon is comfortable with.

EDIT ~ Did this forum just censor McMahon's first name? fpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Forever the lunatic.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dude, it won't matter. They don't care about ratings, they just want to do well enough to stay in business. Just well enough to stay in business so that ..... can run his company like an elementary school playground. They didn't pick Roman Reigns because they thought he had more potential to make them money than anybody else, they picked him because that's what McMahon is comfortable with.
> 
> EDIT ~ Did this forum just censor McMahon's first name? fpalm


I didn't say it would matter. But rest assured, if the ratings are poor, then McMahon will put 100% of the blame on Ambrose. Right or wrong. If that happens, we won't even get what we're getting now. It would be exponentially worse. He'll come out yodelling and jobbing to Ryder.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin_GOAT said:


> I didn't say it would matter. But rest assured, if the ratings are poor, then 100% of the blame will fall on Ambrose. Right or wrong. If that happens, we won't even get what we're getting now. It would be exponentially worse. He'll come out yodelling and jobbing to Ryder.


It makes no difference to me. I only care if he's WWE Champion, which he never will be. Absolutely nothing else is good enough. If they're not gonna give him that then cut him so I don't have to see them waste his talents. I don't care if he stays where he is or becomes Zack Ryder, it's the same position.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dude, it won't matter. They don't care about ratings, they just want to do well enough to stay in business. Just well enough to stay in business so that ..... can run his company like an elementary school playground. They didn't pick Roman Reigns because they thought he had more potential to make them money than anybody else, they picked him because that's what McMahon is comfortable with.
> 
> *EDIT ~ Did this forum just censor McMahon's first name?* fpalm



Seems so. Maybe because of all those ..... threads for every new post on his blog lately.

Yep that's it. We can still type Mcmahon. It looks like they censored the name of the guy behind Viagra on a pole. Can't say I'm upset about it tbh, those threads were getting out of hand.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Austin_GOAT said:


> Let's at least hope the ratings are better this week than they have been. Since there were several Ambrose segments throughout the show, good ratings would reflect very well on him.
> 
> If not, they will have him jobbing to Sandow on the WWE App in several weeks.


*Considering all the shows that debuted/premiered tonight, and the fact that MNF wasn't a blowout, they'd be lucky to not take a serious hit in the rating tonight, despite it being a post-ppv RAW. Just holding a steady rating would be good news for them, but they way they track who watches the shows nowadays feels archaic anyway so :shrug:*


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Belladonna29 said:


> *Considering all the shows that debuted/premiered tonight, and the fact that MNF wasn't a blowout, they'd be lucky to not take a serious hit in the rating tonight, despite it being a post-ppv RAW. Just holding a steady rating would be good news for them, but they way they track who watches the shows nowadays feels archaic anyway so :shrug:*


McMahon will use any excuse to not push this guy. BELEE DAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RAVEN said:


> Seems so. Maybe because of all those ..... threads for every new post on his blog lately.
> 
> Yep that's it. We can still type Mcmahon. It looks like they censored the name of the guy behind Viagra on a pole. Can't say I'm upset about it tbh, those threads were getting out of hand.


Yeah, but at least just ban his LAST name. You run a forum about a topic and you've now banned the first name of the guy who runs the worlds biggest company on that topic?

It's not like you're ever gonna get anybody to shut up about this guy either, it's just that now his name's gonna be edited. You're not gonna kill his ideas.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> @7:26
> 
> This was after months of getting screwed over by the Shield and losing clean to Mark Henry at WM.
> 
> Still over.


I have a bunch more posts in here that I want to talk about, but this one needs it's own separate one.

You're seriously going to use THE RAW AFTER WRESTLEMANIA 29 crowd as your point? The infamously hijacked RAW? Really? Because according to THAT CROWD, Fandango was the most over thing that night. So, no. Just no. No. No. No. No. No.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Austin_GOAT said:


> McMahon will use any excuse to not push this guy. BELEE DAT


*Any one superstar taking the fall for a ratings dip would be silly--no one "draws" like they used to--not even Cena, but McMahon does seem to make decisions/judgement on an erratic whim so unfortunately it's something to consider. 
But that's a wait-and-see thing.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

21Blackjack said:


> I have a bunch more posts in here that I want to talk about, but this one needs it's own separate one.
> 
> You're seriously going to use THE RAW AFTER WRESTLEMANIA 29 crowd as your point? The infamously hijacked RAW? Really? Because according to THAT CROWD, Fandango was the most over thing that night. So, no. Just no. No. No. No. No. No.


Why not use the RAW where it was his last night as a face, especially when it's the night after losing to Henry? That reaction was pretty close to what he was normally getting on a regular basis so I'm not sure where you're getting at. I mean, was there ever a period that Ryback was getting cold reactions as a face that you thought this point was worth bringing up? If so, then show me.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

21Blackjack said:


> I mentioned this before, but stop bringing up Zack Ryder. That's insulting to even compare Dean's situation to Ryder's.


Insulting to who? Ryder? Ryder was over for a prolonged time, just like Ambrose has been. And he sold a shitload of merchandise. You're right, don't compare them. Zack was actually buried. Dean hasn't been destroyed so far. It's all part of the greater plan.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Why not use the RAW where it was his last night as a face, especially when it's the night after losing to Henry? That reaction was pretty close to what he was normally getting on a regular basis so I'm not sure where you're getting at. I mean, was there ever a period that Ryback was getting cold reactions as a face that you thought this point was worth bringing up? If so, then show me.


*sigh*











There's a few more, but let's get to the point:

It's because you're using a crowd that was getting over whatever they wanted. That's why. It's a poor example. This was a crowd that was chanting: "Same Old Shit" and begging for anything new. Remember when the crowd popped when Roman Reigns hit the Spear on Batista at the Royal Rumble? Do you think they were really popping for Reigns or because they just wanted any option that wasn't Batista or something boring (i.e. Sheamus). That Royal Rumble got REY MYSTERIO BOOED. Which is my point. You can't take ONE INSTANCE with a weird crowd and point to it as evidence. It's an outlier.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

fpalm Im really sad a lot of you guys cant enjoy the fact that raw was centered around Ambrose without poking holes into his future. WWE has taken many measures to make Dean look good for months now. He stood tall twice tonight after being out numbered. Both opened and closed the show. His face and music was the last thing heard/seen & this was while standing in the ring with Cena. Roman had a similar booked raw where he opened with a promo and closed/dominated the show, ending beside Cena in the ring. WWE doesnt just throw that booking out there without a purpose. It's not out of nowhere either. Dean was naturally inserted into these spots because he's been built up to. Enjoy the ride. Besides Punk idk what other guy has really held their main event status along side Cena for too long.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

WWE should give him a huge push. He's the most over babyface on the roster right now, He's a lot better than Roman Reigns and since he got injured they need to give another babyface a big push, and there's none better right now than Dean Ambrose, even being off TV for a month it didn't hurt his popularity one bit. They really gotta keep him away from John Cena right now though.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

21Blackjack said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those examples are out of the context that cookiepuss and I were talking about; that was before Ryback was getting screwed over, not after. My fault for not clarifying, I guess.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it. Ambrose had a great feud with Rollins going but it was getting too hot so they threw Cena in there to try and steal Ambrose spotlight. What is the obsession with Cena being put with guys that are getting over? He doesn't even have to face Ambrose to hurt him, he's only there to leach just like he's done in the past.

Cena is not giving Ambrose a rub.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

I hate Roman, and I hated Ambrose as well, but something's changed me, maybe he's just that good. I don't particularly like his brawling style, it's a bit like Cena's it just seems so fake, and he puts on a weird voice when he's on the mic. But he's made me like him somehow despite that when before I hated watching him wrestle, first time I've ever changed my tune to a wrestler.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ravensflock88 said:


> fpalm Im really sad a lot of you guys cant enjoy the fact that raw was centered around Ambrose without poking holes into his future. WWE has taken many measures to make Dean look good for months now. He stood tall twice tonight after being out numbered. Both opened and closed the show. His face and music was the last thing heard/seen & this was while standing in the ring with Cena. Roman had a similar booked raw where he opened with a promo and closed/dominated the show, ending beside Cena in the ring. WWE doesnt just throw that booking out there without a purpose. It's not out of nowhere either. Dean was naturally inserted into these spots because he's been built up to. Enjoy the ride. Besides Punk idk what other guy has really held their main event status along side Cena for too long.


All of this.

Not to mention, yeah, one major detail that some people overlook is that they ended with Ambrose's theme. Cena sure is leeching off of his popularity. Some of you just can't see past your saltiness for Cena to notice something potentially good here. They aren't trying to de-push Roman, bury Seth, or rocket push Dean. The company is keeping those three relevant.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Eat your crow. :austin3


----------



## Cell Waters (Jul 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose really is A LOT better than Roman Reigns. It's really not that hard to see. I guess Reigns has the look they like :lol.

Also, I know I'm going to get yelled at and will probably get negative reps for this, BUT:

To be honest, I was a little disappointed with Dean Ambrose's microphone skills last night. I thought he was better than that. He still has a great character and I like him a lot.

John Cena is able to talk excellently on the mic, Ambrose was lagging behind a little bit. And he wasn't coming across "as good."


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> nope, Dean is hitting the CENA GLASS CEILING in which a character gets too popular, they pair him with Cena so the golden fuckboy can leech heat from them. They do this all the time, and its sickening, its WWE's of saying "you'll only cheer for who we want you to", they want Reigns getting these reactions and not Ambrose, so Ambrose will have a wet blanket in the form of Cena thrown over him to cool him down, then bitchboy Reigns will return and get the push Ambrose deserved. Fuck this company.


[email protected] bitch boy


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No he's not, he's facing Kane in the midcard, Cena gets the main event.
> 
> This is just Cena leeching off Dean's popularity, just like he did with Bryan, Ryback, Ryder etc.


lol Raw opened and closed with his music playing. He appeared more than anyone else. His match was in the middle because he was also booked at the start and end. Not sure where Cena fits in as I was certain it would be Rollins vs Ambrose in the cell. It's the only match(other than Cena Lesnar) that deserves to be in there from a storyline point of view as it is where feuds should end. 

Ambrose is getting the big push to be the number two babyface behind Cena while Reigns and Bryan are out injured.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I love Ambrose but lets be real here, being super over and getting the loudest pop of the night doesn't mean your guaranteed the main event.

I hate the guys but there is no denying this, The hardy boys, one of he most popular tag teams of all time and they also were a 3 person team at some point like the shield. The Shield were over as fuck like Team Extreme and they also split like Team Extreme. Roman will be the Lita of the three. She was a 6 time women's champ before Matt or Jeff made any kind of success. In this comparison Roman will be a 6 time WWEWHC champ. Seth has a flashy as fuck move set as a face so he is guaranteed one or 2 consolation prize WWEWHC runs. Deann in my eyes until he gets wins over relevant or main eventers will always be he Matt over like fuck and very popular bu only being a multi time mid card champ. Mat was always he more talented but he never amounted to more then a solid mid-carder cause management and eventually his own demons never saw much in him. I am a huge fan of the guy and i want him o succeed cause i see so much talent in him but until management or Vince and Kevin Dunn retire he will always have a steel ceiling to stop him. I got faith in Hunter with him but Vince will always pass him over for his hot piece of ass Lita aka Roman.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

TommyWCECM said:


> I love Ambrose but lets be real here, being super over and getting the loudest pop of the night doesn't mean your guaranteed the main event.
> 
> I hate the guys but there is no denying this, The hardy boys, one of he most popular tag teams of all time and they also were a 3 person team at some point like the shield. The Shield were over as fuck like Team Extreme and they also split like Team Extreme. Roman will be the Lita of the three. She was a 6 time women's champ before Matt or Jeff made any kind of success. In this comparison Roman will be a 6 time WWEWHC champ. Seth has a flashy as fuck move set as a face so he is guaranteed one or 2 consolation prize WWEWHC runs. Deann in my eyes until he gets wins over relevant or main eventers will always be he Matt over like fuck and very popular bu only being a multi time mid card champ. Mat was always he more talented but he never amounted to more then a solid mid-carder cause management and eventually his own demons never saw much in him. I am a huge fan of the guy and i want him o succeed cause i see so much talent in him but until management or Vince and Kevin Dunn retire he will always have a steel ceiling to stop him. I got faith in Hunter with him but Vince will always pass him over for his hot piece of ass Lita aka Roman.


Dean's mic-work is on another level. That + being massively over + putting on entertaining matches = I don't see how he doesn't get his push. The more mic time he gets, the more over he'll get. 

"I'M NOT DEAD!!!"... brilliant.:mark:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

No one said he's guaranteed main event, but Bryan was a great example of how listening to the people brings better attention to your product.


In my honest opinion, making the two top faces become Ambrose and Bryan is a great mix for all fans. They can appeal to kids (well Bryan can), women, smarks, you name it!


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

This forum.

"RAW sucks, I miss Dean Ambrose"

"RAW sucks, Dean was all over the show but they're burying him."

GTFO. Cena and Ambrose both have beef with Rollins. There's a difference between an unlikely alliance against a common enemy and Ambrose just being Cena's lackey. Being a lackey is what R-Truth was to Ziggler for 2 weeks. Ambrose was not reduced to that. So stop over reacting and enjoy the damn show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i would love to be proved wrong but how many people has dean beaten that matter? One on One to tell you the boss sees what we see?


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Calamity Glitch said:


> All of this.
> 
> Not to mention, yeah, one major detail that some people overlook is that they ended with Ambrose's theme. Cena sure is leeching off of his popularity. Some of you just can't see past your saltiness for Cena to notice something potentially good here. They aren't trying to de-push Roman, bury Seth, or rocket push Dean. The company is keeping those three relevant.


Has nothing to do with the topic in hand but you mark for Undertaker before Ambrose? You, Caly?

Just curious.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, he is 2nd bigest babyface on the show now and he is involved in same program as Cena. I expected nothing else.
How does it means that he is getting "pushed". Pushed where? Pushed to do what? Mainevent PPVs? Be a WWEWHC?
1 Raw ago his huge revenge on Rollins was given to Reigns. 
On his last Raw he was beaten down for 34th time.
And day before that he was pinned by Rollins.
He lost more matches than won since disband.
Now he stands tall for once and you think he is being "pushed"? C'mon. Don't be silly. 
He is still 4th babyface at best and second weakest relevant superstar behind Kane. 
Nothing changed.
If you want a sign of push incoming, victories over credible opponents - that is what you should be lookin for.
Ambrose (And Rollins too, btw) never beat anyone credible. All this "cool run-ins" and "seting up for a big pop" do not mean a dick. Look at bigger picture.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

retere said:


> Well, he is 2nd bigest babyface on the show now and he is involved in same program as Cena. I expected nothing else.
> How does it means that he is getting "pushed". Pushed where? Pushed to do what? Mainevent PPVs? Be a WWEWHC?


This is Dean's push to the WWE title picture. What else would he be getting pushed to? This isn't even the beginning of the push... this is a push that's been slow burned for a few months. Now, with Reigns out of the picture, it's becoming a rocket push.



retere said:


> 1 Raw ago his huge revenge on Rollins was given to Reigns.


So Ambrose's huge revenge is just to pin Rollins in the middle of the ring? What a lame revenge. I thought Ambrose's revenge was to make him pay. To rearrange his face. To beat the living shit out of him. 






If his revenge is just to get a pinfall, that is terrible motivation for a guy who had to suffer chair shot after chair shot and curb stomps after being turned on. His revenge wasn't given to anyone. Stop.

I get it. Yes, the payoff is Dean winning, but just winning wouldn't satisfy him or us for the payoff. Why do you think Dean Ambrose doing the Curb Stomp at SummerSlam was such a huge moment? I guarantee you marked out for it. It was payback. It was REVENGE. If that match was going to end, he was going to make sure that Seth got a taste of his own medicine, which is why we were so behind it. Dean had Seth beaten. Interference by Kane is the only thing that kept victory out of Dean's hands, which is GOOD HEEL WORK. It fuels Dean further.




retere said:


> On his last Raw he was beaten down for 34th time.


I mentioned this in a previous post. You make this beat down sound as if he was made to be weak, yet you're not focusing on how strong that made Ambrose and how that built Seth as a credible, dangerous heel. Again, Ambrose has Rollins beat after hitting a nasty rebound clothesline and then Dirty Deeds (and this is after Dean kicked out of a running powerbomb into a stack of chairs) and Kane has to come in to stop him. And Seth Rollins, with Kane's help, ....rted to DAMN NEAR MURDER to eliminate Dean Ambrose.

Think about that. Curb Stomping him into cinder blocks didn't kill him, but only proceeded to piss him off further and come back in pretty much a month to go after him again.




retere said:


> And day before that he was pinned by Rollins.


See my post on revenge.




retere said:


> He lost more matches than won since disband.


BULLSHIT. That's a goddamn lie. Dean Ambrose is 9-7 in singles competition on televised shows and PPV (excluding Battleground and NoC because there wasn't really a match). And I'm counting DQs because Dean has DQed himself at least twice to my memory, which counts as a loss FOR HIM. 

Go ahead and look yourself: http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/dean-ambrose-3069.html




retere said:


> Now he stands tall for once and you think he is being "pushed"? C'mon. Don't be silly.


I'll post this again just for you. I said Dean Ambrose was set up for a push while he written off TV.





















retere said:


> He is still 4th babyface at best and second weakest relevant superstar behind Kane.
> Nothing changed.


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm




retere said:


> If you want a sign of push incoming, victories over credible opponents - that is what you should be lookin for.
> Ambrose (And Rollins too, btw) never beat anyone credible. All this "cool run-ins" and "seting up for a big pop" do not mean a dick. Look at bigger picture.


I see the bigger picture. The problem is that you and most of the people in this thread don't. 

Neither of them have beaten a "credible" opponent yet. Well, no shit... they're feuding between themselves right now. You're going to de-value their feud by having them beat "top guys"? Who are you going to have them beat? Cena already? Pffft. Brock? Yeah right! Orton? Way too soon for Dean, especially because he's feuding with Seth. If Dean beat Orton, you would completely fuck up the psychology between Dean and Seth. Also, your top heel becomes confused. ...ev? Would completely de-rail ...ev's build (which is exactly why Reigns hasn't pinned ...ev in his matches). Who else is there that's "credible"?

Between the two of them since the singles' run, they've beaten (with no DQ) IC Champ Wade Barrett, Cesaro, Del Rio, Swagger, Sheamus, Jericho, Ziggler. With DQ, Dean Ambrose has beaten Orton by DQ. I mean... who the fuck do you want them to beat?

Also, "cool run-ins"? "Big pops"? I don't give a shit about that. Look at the story. Look at what they're setting up for. Look at how much ATTENTION is being placed on Ambrose. This is the hero's journey.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahem...


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

It's too quiet in here...


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

if he beat Cena and Rollins at Hell in a Cell you guys will still say that he is getting buried
Come on now,be happy for once


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I will eat my crow on Dean getting the rocket push (gladly if it happens) when he is holding the belt at the end of a Wrestlemania


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I will eat my crow on Dean getting the rocket push (gladly if it happens) when he is holding the belt at the end of a Wrestlemania


Deal.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

WWE is clearly positioning Dean Ambrose as the new CM Punk. John Cena will always be the main guy, but Ambrose is becoming the #2 good guy that the older male fans can get behind. 

Seth Rollins is the new Edge, and Roman Reigns is meant to be the new Batista.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I think it's sad that these days, the only things that signify a push is holding a title. That's what the title is now. No longer proof that you're at the top. It's a trinket for someone who -maybe- is getting a push.

I'm usually not wrong with these predictions when it comes to old man Cena, but I think he will definitely put Ambrose over at HiaC. The reason being is because I think Cena has way more unfinished business with Brock.

...Unless you don't even wan Cena to feud with Brock either lol


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Ambrose is definitely getting a big push right now. He's dominating RAW and Smackdown in multiple segments per show. I'll refer to it as a 'rocket' push if, I repeat IF he beats Cena and Rollins at Hell In A Cell. Hopefully he will.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

This poor delusional motherfucker thinks Ambrose being put on the HIAC poster means anything. Hey, can you guess who was on the HIAC poster last year?

Ambrose deserves a rocket push but he won't be getting one. Rest assured that Cena is going over.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Math_Stats_Guru said:


> This poor delusional motherfucker thinks Ambrose being put on the HIAC poster means anything. Hey, can you guess who was on the HIAC poster last year?


Actually.. given the structure of the PPV this year, it means a lot. If it were just Ambrose in the ME, you'd have a point.

In fact, if I were a betting man I'd wager the thought process is they want to see if Ambrose can handle two matches in one night Bryan style and be a dry run for a later push. The entire structure is almost a complete carbon copy of WM30(beat a prestige guy to get into the ME).

But if he's on the cover, and being in the ME is contingent on winning a match... he's probably winning the first match, for sure. Why else would they sell him on the cover if he isn't going to be headlining the ME? He might lose that ME just as easily as win it, but it pretty much infers that he will be in it.

But make no mistake... he IS getting a push.. that part is certain. You don't have him play the Embaress Rivals in the RAW ME with Props card(see: Austin / Angle) if he's not getting a full-on push. How far he goes is largely dependent upon how well its received. But it is happening. I don't see how its not him over Cena and Rollins @ Cell and how he isn't the #1 contender for Survivor Series.

Play him vs Lesnar like the fist fight in Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Math_Stats_Guru said:


> This poor delusional motherfucker thinks Ambrose being put on the HIAC poster means anything. Hey, can you guess who was on the HIAC poster last year?
> 
> Ambrose deserves a rocket push but he won't be getting on. Rest assured that Cena is going over.



This miserable pessimistic twat. See? I can do insults too. Doesn't make the point more valid.

Also, yes, I am fully aware that R-Truth was the poster last year (even though he wasn't on the card). That's not the point. The point is that they are making a conscious effort to push this guy. Hasn't lost since his return, has been opening and closing RAWs, had a whole episode where he was the focus, they actually changed the original HIAC poster which had no one and put him on it... I mean, who's really the delusional one here? They are PUSHING him. I feel like he could beat Cena and Rollins in the same night and you'd still find a way to bitch about it and say they're not pushing him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Just like everybody else right? Do you guys not know WWE anymore? They can't build new stars, they've tried and failed so many times.. Give Dean a rocket push, it will fail like everybody else unfortunately.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose not only talked trash to Cena, but he took him out in two diferent segments, to open and close the show. When was the last time a babyface was allowed to take Cena out like that?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I will eat my crow if he cleanly(-ish) defeats Cena at Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm getting really fucking fed up of everyone thinking they know fucking everything. As a fan of pro wrestling, I roll with the punches. I don't try to guess what Vince takes in his tea, i don't try to guess what they are talking about backstage. I watch the ring, I get entertained by the wrestling and the stories and I take it as it comes. 

At the moment, to the eyes of one who doesn't give a fuck what's going on backstage, as a tv viewer and a fan I am seeing a hell of a lot of Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins on my television. Their story is top story, they have a rocket lit under them. Like it or not that is how it appears. 

Sorry, i just can't stand this level of smarking. There is smarks and then there is this shit second guessing everything you are being presented ... for your entertainment, by the fucking way. Why are the wrestlers bothering if you are ruining your own entertainment levels by this whole 'oh Ambrose **insert any wrestlers name here** isn't a draw' (btw if i read that one more time someone is going to be bitch slapped, wtf do you know about draw?), 'Sandow is only over tonight, he's being buried', 'Ziggler is so hard done by, they hate him there' (yeah genius they employ him though so ... go figure), 'The Miz ... BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH' ... picture taken i hope. 

JUST STOP. Neg me all the fuck you like, I am sooooooooo fucking tired of it. 

So unless you either work at the WWE, have spoken to someone who works at the WWE, are Vince McMahon his damn self, please do us all a favour and shut the fuck up. It's past your bedtime and it's a school night.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Week upon week ambrose cheers are getting louder and cenas boo are getting louder.

Would be easy to align cena with the authority.

Authority beats down on dean in the cell and cena comes to make the save and turns on ambrose instead. That simple


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena being heel changes nothing for Ambrose. Honestly all he has to do it go over Cena at HiaC and it'll shut people up.


...Until the next RAW.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Like I said this forum has Battered Wife Syndrome.

The slightest thing to good news for their favorite wrestler they'll turn into the most pessimistic, annoying asshole. Goddamn Smarks make everything fucking miserable.

I'ma continue watching Dean have this nice push & him staying in the spotlight.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> I'm getting really fucking fed up of everyone thinking they know fucking everything. As a fan of pro wrestling, I roll with the punches. I don't try to guess what Vince takes in his tea, i don't try to guess what they are talking about backstage. I watch the ring, I get entertained by the wrestling and the stories and I take it as it comes.
> 
> At the moment, to the eyes of one who doesn't give a fuck what's going on backstage, as a tv viewer and a fan I am seeing a hell of a lot of Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins on my television. Their story is top story, they have a rocket lit under them. Like it or not that is how it appears.
> 
> ...


Green repped! Totally agree. There has been a massive influx of Punk, Bryan, AJ, Paige and Ambrose marks these past few months claiming they know backstage news, who sells what amount of merch etc.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Math_Stats_Guru said:


> This poor delusional motherfucker thinks Ambrose being put on the HIAC poster means anything. Hey, can you guess who was on the HIAC poster last year?
> 
> Ambrose deserves a rocket push but he won't be getting one. Rest assured that Cena is going over.


*clears throat*

You were saying? 

Hey, where are all of you people who called me delusional at? I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER DEAN GETTING SETH ONE ON ONE AT HELL IN A CELL.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Remember the thread a few weeks ago about how they "didn't see dean as a top guy yet"

How many raws has he closed now?(Solo, not even counting as the shield)


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ambrose had it won 3 different times.

Still decided to knock Cena's face in.

Still won.

He's Buried, guys.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A match with Seth =/= a rocket push. Not even close. They could very well make him directionless after Dean wins or push him off to the side for a returning Roman Reigns.


----------



## KJX (Dec 24, 2013)

He's so buried they have him winning a match and closing the show for like the 4th time in a row to prove they don't give 2 dams about him


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Regardless.

Seth vs Ambrose in a HiaC will bring the entire house down.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Keep bumping this thread & keep fighting the good fight OP.

Fantastic thread bro crow to everyone.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like that "rocket push" landed him in the midcard spot of the PPV.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

21Blackjack said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Hey, where are all of you people who called me delusional at? I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER DEAN GETTING SETH ONE ON ONE AT HELL IN A CELL.


*Hey, I'm more than pleased that we're getting this match, but I'd suggest that you take some time during your busy, throat-clearing schedule to remember the circumstances that made this match feasible--including Roman Reigns internal organs betraying him, Brock Lesnar supposedly taking a sabbatical in the middle of a World Title reign, and so on. It was more than possible that Vince, Dunn & Co. would successfully beg Brock to come back for a blow off HIAC match with Cena, or for them to have gifted Rollins to Cena into a ppv main event on principle alone. And I didn't catch the match, but from the reaction on Twitter, it sounds like Dean's victory over Cena was predictably clouded by shenanigans to protect the loser instead of elevating the winner. Eh, at this point, I'm just relieved that Dean/Seth is the outcome, but you should save the "Dean is getting a rocket push" end zone dance for Wrestlemania. 
Because things change.*




KINGPIN said:


> A match with Seth =/= a rocket push. Not even close. They could very well make him directionless after Dean wins or push him off to the side for a returning Roman Reigns.


*^THIS. 
However, at least Dean and Seth's feud can return to being about them instead of Cena for the moment. *


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't see them having Cena vs Orton #2,567 close the PPV. The whole build for HIAC has revolved around who is facing Seth Rollins and Ambrose has closed most shows during the build up. That proves to me that there's a good chance that Ambrose vs Rollins closes the PPV. Plus, after what happened at RR earlier this year (Cena/Orton #2,565) they won't want the crowd to shit on the main event.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive learned not to take this board as seriously as I use to. People are still in denial of Ambrose push. There's not any guy on the roster that has got as much focus and screen time as Ambrose on his last 4 raws (dating back to before his break). He has 3 segments at the very least every raw and has opened and closed and gotten promo time and main focus each show. Reigns didn't even get this. So can we just all appreciate what's happening and stop bringing up the circumstances of why you think he's getting this push. People get injured and new people step in all the time. It's how the business works, it keeps moving. Shouldn't take away from what you're seeing on your screen week after week. Dean IS being shoved down our throats and it's what so many has wanted so roll with it.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Belladonna29 said:


> *Hey, I'm more than pleased that we're getting this match, but I'd suggest that you take some time during your busy, throat-clearing schedule to remember the circumstances that made this match feasible--including Roman Reigns internal organs betraying him, Brock Lesnar supposedly taking a sabbatical in the middle of a World Title reign, and so on. It was more than possible that Vince, Dunn & Co. would successfully beg Brock to come back for a blow off HIAC match with Cena, or for them to have gifted Rollins to Cena into a ppv main event on principle alone. And I didn't catch the match, but from the reaction on Twitter, it sounds like Dean's victory over Cena was predictably clouded by shenanigans to protect the loser instead of elevating the winner. Eh, at this point, I'm just relieved that Dean/Seth is the outcome, but you should save the "Dean is getting a rocket push" end zone dance for Wrestlemania.
> Because things change.*[


Read the first post of this thread. I mention someone's going to bring up Reign's injury. It's literally the first thing I mention. This thread was created practically a month ago. This has been address. I also started talking about Dean's push when he wasn't even on TV for that month and Roman Reigns push was still strong. So, I'm fully aware. 

Also, why is the reason different every week?

First, it's... oh, he can't even beat Kane.
Then, it's Cena's leeching.
Then, it's Cena is stealing Dean's feud.
Then, it's Cena's gonna' bury Ambrose.
Then, well it really protected Cena, it didn't promote Ambrose.

It's a contact on a pole match. Of course he comes out protected. It was protected BEFORE there was interference because you don't have to pin to win. That's the point. Dean did about two suicide dives to Cena, suplexed him on the ramp, hit him with that rebound clothesline... Dean looked fine.

At some point, can't you just recognize that WWE is behind this guy and giving him a push? As well as Rollins? Can't we enjoy this? He essentially got the prize of Seth Rollins in Hell in a Cell, who's been hyped up as if he's the damn title. I'm not waiting until Mania to make a point about something that's happening NOW. 





KINGPIN said:


> Looks like that "rocket push" landed him in the midcard spot of the PPV.


That match is not really the mid card. Getting Seth Rollins has been hyped up as if you get a shot at the title. You can put Orton and Cena in the main event slot... it's still not the main event. Everyone's investment is in Ambrose/Rollins III, not the consolation match.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, every opponent outside of Lesnar has been ultimately buried against Cena - including The Rock. Look it up - he has NEVER lost a 'feud'. So, please forgive us for going with history and using logic. Okay so they finally got one right. Whoop de doo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You can put Orton and Cena in the main event slot... it's still not the main event. Everyone's investment is in Ambrose/Rollins III, not the consolation match.


No, if you close a PPV with a match, that's the main event.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, if you close a PPV with a match, that's the main event.


what were people talking about jericho/hhh or hogan/rock at wm18


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

p862011 said:


> what were people talking about jericho/hhh or hogan/rock at wm18


Most talked about match =/= main event.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

21Blackjack said:


> Read the first post of this thread. I mention someone's going to bring up Reign's injury. It's literally the first thing I mention. This thread was created practically a month ago. This has been address. I also started talking about Dean's push when he wasn't even on TV for that month and Roman Reigns push was still strong. So, I'm fully aware.
> 
> Also, why is the reason different every week?
> 
> ...


*Just a few things:

It's a different reason every week because something else is happening within the feud every week. 
Cena WAS leeching off of Ambrose's momentum. Just like Danial Bryan, just like Zack Ryder, and so on. Whenever the audience starts responding to a babyface in some overwhelming fashion, then Cena is thrown into their orbit and for some time at least, their feud becomes about how they fit into the John Cena's WWE Universe. Select performers like Bryan and CM Punk survive this better than others, but hardly anyone comes out better from it. 

That performer can't get through a segment without Cena popping in; the commentators start selling Cena's shoehorned appearance into the feud as legitimate considering blah, blah, blah. They literally did this with Cena's crock narrative about Brock humiliating him at SS and not winning the title back for an nth time being just as serious as Seth and Dean's summer long blood feud which included a kayfabe attempted murder via cinder blocks. And now they've depicted Ambrose defeating Cena as a lapse of Cena's concentration instead of Dean just being good enough to grab the contract with Cena on his heels. 

And I agree that fans will likely be more invested in Dean/Seth than Orton/Cena no matter where either falls on the ppv card. But I'm seeing the disconnect here. You're pleased enough with the present that you disinclined to wonder about the future. Meanwhile, I'm happy with the outcome of Raw being Dean/Seth at the ppv, but I prefer to look ahead and some signs put forth within the match are making is wary. 

Like, you keep saying "just admit that Ambrose is getting a push" as though a ton of fans are denying this--but we know that Ambrose is currently getting a push. How many fans are denying that? The issue is how big that push actually is and long his push will last, cause that might not matter to you since you're so focused on the NOW, but it matter to us because we're looking at more than the present. 

We've seen several performers get a "rocket" push and then inexplicably drop down the card, and there were signs all along that it would eventually happen to them. Because of Reigns and Bryan's eventual return to the main event scene, Vince's general flakiness and the WWE's default fallback position of LOLCENAWINS, Ambrose could just as well be stuck in the midcard just as easily as he could still be a main eventer player in several months. Especially since the WWE's been averse to booking the main event beyond Cena and ONLY ONE other babyface (as a Cena 'alternative') for the past 10 years. 

Fans anticipating these situations are only projecting what the WWE has done over and over again to happen once more. Once the WWE break's that pattern, we'll approach stuff like Dean's push with less suspicion. In the meantime, I'm just glad that Dean/Seth are the focus of their own feud again. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

p862011 said:


> what were people talking about jericho/hhh or hogan/rock at wm18


It doesn't matter because Jericho and Triple H was the main event regardless.

Rock/Hogan didn't need to be the main event, either, it had star power. This doesn't. Main eventing a PPV could've helped out two guys who could lead the company into the future if they don't screw it up. It also should've main evented the PPV because it's the hottest feud and has the most personal stakes, but they have to once again show an over reliance on John Cena and Randy Orton, despite the fact that nobody cares about the match and the crowd will give it the silent treatment, and despite the fact that the WINNER of the match on Raw is now in the midcard and the LOSER is now in the main event. The most bass ackwards booking you can imagine.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully the kliq turns up to cost Dean the match. Makes sense right? :HHH2 :vince3


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Looks like that "rocket push" landed him in the midcard spot of the PPV.


last time Cena vs Orton happened on PPV (not counting multi-man matches at EC, MITB, & Battleground) it got completely destroyed. Who's to say people won't leave or won't give a shit/boo it like crazy if it closes?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JY57 said:


> last time Cena vs Orton happened on PPV (not counting multi-man matches at EC, MITB, & Battleground) it got completely destroyed. Who's to say people won't leave or won't give a shit/boo it like crazy if it closes?


Why the fuck do they care? They have your money already.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

I think there's a very good chance Ambrose is maineventing Mania right now. Reigns was definitely the first choice from the office as the next big star, but there's nothing that suggests to me that they don't hold Ambrose in a similarly high regard. Ambrose is over right now and has a lot of momentum. If WWE are in any way smart, they will capitalize on that. Reigns is still plenty young, they don't need to shoot him to the moon just yet. Not to mention that right now Ambrose is far more the finished article, so with all that in mind, I give it about a 60% chance Ambrose will be maineventing Mania 31. Reigns about 30%, and neither for 10%


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lol 

Ambrose and Cena just had a match to face Rollins..

The consolation match with absolutely no build, that was put together last minute, and that the WWE knows fans will shit on is NOT going to main event. Don't be so naive.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Impolite said:


> I think there's a very good chance Ambrose is maineventing Mania right now. Reigns was definitely the first choice from the office as the next big star, but there's nothing that suggests to me that they don't hold Ambrose in a similarly high regard. Ambrose is over right now and has a lot of momentum. If WWE are in any way smart, they will capitalize on that. Reigns is still plenty young, they don't need to shoot him to the moon just yet. Not to mention that right now Ambrose is far more the finished article, so with all that in mind, I give it about a 60% chance Ambrose will be maineventing Mania 31. Reigns about 30%, and neither for 10%


Both @ Like 90% chance to make it a 3-way, if the DB surgery reports are true. Rollins shows up at the end.

I really don't see how all 3 former members of The Shield don't play a part in that ME. It would be stupid to exclude any one of the three at this point. They've all earned it.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

And 5 mounts ago people were saying that he is going to be jobber. :ti
Let me just quote Ambrose.

*"I've made a career and life out of proving people wrong and making people eat their words. "*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose isn't ME WM, Reigns is.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Rocket push? Main eventing mania?

Dude beat cena in a contract on a pole match by interference in the down time of WWE to face seth rollings and he is getting a rocket push...sure this is better for the short term than alot of people were thinking but still. Sure he is main eventing RAW but who else is gonna.

Daniel Bryan was in a better spot last year and they didn't even plan for him to be in a main event. Unless something drastic happens I predict mid card spot at mania for him.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Would not be surprised if Orton vs Cena closes over Ambrose vs Rollins.

The match vs Rollins was what the PPV was built around if they go and derail it and make Orton vs Cena close then that is fucking ridiculous and this company should have a good long hard look at themselves.

Actually I don't even know what I am second guessing the way things have been lately Ambrose vs Rollins will be a midcard bout with little to no build on the night, just watch. fpalm


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> Rocket push? Main eventing mania?
> 
> Dude beat cena in a contract on a pole match by interference in the down time of WWE to face seth rollings and he is getting a rocket push...sure this is better for the short term than alot of people were thinking but still. Sure he is main eventing RAW but who else is gonna.
> 
> Daniel Bryan was in a better spot last year and they didn't even plan for him to be in a main event. Unless something drastic happens I predict mid card spot at mania for him.



This is why I need everyone to go back and read the first page.

This wasn't a topic created today. This was a topic made A MONTH AGO. This thread wasn't made a result of what happened tonight. This has been an ongoing thing, the same way that this push has been ongoing. It's a build. 


Also, worth noting the man hasn't lost since his return...










Since you guys like comparisons so much (seriously... you guys compared this situation to Zack Ryder :lel), you know who the other main card guy who has this going was? :reigns

And according to all of you, he had a rocket in his ass. Just saying.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He is selling a truck load of merch rn apparently second only to Cena online. I almost feel like i've got to get in on the action. I won't until they make a baggy t-shirt for women though. hate tight t-shirts. 

i got completely thrown there lol. Yeah he's making himself an asset and that bodes well. I think he's definitely getting a big match at WM but don't know if it'll be main event, unless he wins the rumble which is possible with Bryan looking ... i don't want to talk about it. But yeah, bring on the reign of ambrose and rollins!


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

I think its cute that people still dont think Ambrose is being pushed lol... the guy was being pushed even before Reigns went out, he was in a fued with Rollins from the second the Shield split, and if anything Reigns covered him for a month during the cinder block/movie filming period... I doubt the WWE are as stupid as people make out, they know his potential, they knew for a FACT that after having his head put through cinder blocks, feeding us a story about him refusing medical treatment and going missing, that when he returned the fans would go crazy for him

if you ask me theyve been elevating him since the second Rollins hit Reigns with that chair, will he hit the mania main event before Reigns or Rollins? hard to tell whos gonna get there first, but Ambrose is CLEARLY being pushed to main event level


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I will say what I said in the other thread:

It was FUCKING STUPID!
All this time i was laughing at pyro, staying patient and thinking ambrose will get his win at the end.....but it turns out pyro got one right :lol.

But atleast he was protected, just think what if rollins defeated him clean and THEN wyatt attacked?
The original finish seems better...doesn't it?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Sometimes the good guy doesn't always get their revenge on the bad guy.

The Undertaker never got his revenge on Shawn Michaels in 1997. And you know what he did? He had to deal with it.

So...


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

He's only where he is because of Roman's injury. Top and bottom of it. The end. I'm very much a Dean Ambrose guy, but I can face facts.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Wonderllama said:


> Sometimes the good guy doesn't always get their revenge on the bad guy.
> 
> *The Undertaker never got his revenge on Shawn Michaels in 1997*. And you know what he did? He had to deal with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Yersel! said:


> Wonderllama said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the good guy doesn't always get their revenge on the bad guy.
> ...


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

Rocket push? So far it's going as well as Space Shuttle Columbia's rocket push.


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

I couldnt give a flying fuck if Ambrose push is on hold for the time being, because now we get to watch 2 of the most interested characters and mic workers in the business, go at it

if WWE dont plan on pushing Wyatt or Ambrose, then they've just shot themselves in the foot, because the interest in this fued and the skills and popularity of these 2 men, going head to head, will elevate them higher than WWEs creative team can even control

bring it on!

(plus, suddenyl I feel this urge to watch RAW again)


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

dean and rollins are getting rocket push.
the reigns injury opened a window for the ambrose push.
good for everone. reigns maybe wasn't already prepared for the push. should build him up by regard of his mic skills.
ambrose is the bomb. he is funny. his mic skills are so cool. i love his smilieng face after dropping green stuff on seth. it'S wwe picture of this summer in my mind.
i think ambrose is making the best out of his chances. 
like william regal i think ambrose has something special, the kind you need in that business.
overall ambrose and rollins are ready for the highlight. one of the better parts of wwe right now.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Shadewood said:


> I think its cute that people still dont think Ambrose is being pushed lol... the guy was being pushed even before Reigns went out, he was in a fued with Rollins from the second the Shield split, and if anything Reigns covered him for a month during the cinder block/movie filming period... I doubt the WWE are as stupid as people make out, they know his potential, they knew for a FACT that after having his head put through cinder blocks, feeding us a story about him refusing medical treatment and going missing, that when he returned the fans would go crazy for him
> 
> if you ask me theyve been elevating him since the second Rollins hit Reigns with that chair, will he hit the mania main event before Reigns or Rollins? hard to tell whos gonna get there first, but Ambrose is CLEARLY being pushed to main event level


Well if you have WWE's creative goldfish memory you would be right. But during that "cinder blocks/movie" month Reigns beat Rollins clean on live television.

Now tell me who is really being treated as a top star and who as filler?.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

N.korea's rocket had a better push than this.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

El_Absoluto said:


> Well if you have WWE's creative goldfish memory you would be right. But during that "cinder blocks/movie" month Reigns beat Rollins clean on live television.
> 
> Now tell me who is really being treated as a top star and who as filler?.


Ambrose is getting treated like a potential top star. Potential Top Stars get destroyed in the fall.

Reigns is getting treated like filler, had a token win over Rollins on RAW that nobody will remember, and is injured.

Anyone who complains, really knows nothing about WWE Booking.

I mean.. Ambrose is getting the exact same push that Bryan did last year, when he kept getting assraped by Orton and The Authority. Even when that fucker went over, he had it stripped and called a dirty cheater. Or do we casually forget these things every time an up-and-comer gets trashed in the fall?


----------



## OptimalPortfolio (Oct 27, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Ambrose is getting treated like a potential top star. Potential Top Stars get destroyed in the fall.
> 
> Reigns is getting treated like filler, had a token win over Rollins on RAW that nobody will remember, and is injured.
> 
> ...


That wasn't a fucking push. They never intended on having him in the WM30 main event, evidenced by the fact that he wasn't even in the RR match.

And it was still 100X better than the treatment Ambrose is getting.

Stop being ignorant.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

They definitely pushing Ambrose to be champion by mania, everybody needs just a little patience


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mwk360 said:


> They definitely pushing Ambrose to be champion by mania, everybody needs just a little patience


Nope. That's Reign's spot.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

OptimalPortfolio said:


> That wasn't a fucking push. *They never intended on having him in the WM30 main event*, evidenced by the fact that he wasn't even in the RR match.
> 
> And it was still 100X better than the treatment Ambrose is getting.
> 
> Stop being ignorant.


Bullshit. Its masterful work they made you believe that. Orton/Bryan's Main Event push started @ SummerSlam 2013 ffs, same as Rollins/Ambrose.

You probably believe the line that he was to have a match with Shaemus.

Either way... getting run down in the fall is getting run down in the fall. Having the title stripped and called a cheater, or having Bray Wyatt interfere in your big match? W/E. Its all just to draw out feelings of injustice, which you clearly exhibit, so they're doing their jobs.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nope. That's Reign's spot.


He's not taking the front half of the push(getting screwed), so no its not. Spots go to those who show up for them.

That won't stop Ambrose from feuding with Reigns over it when Reigns comes back and wins Rumble, though. Its easily the new point of contention for them.. who gets to take out Seth Rollins and win the title @ Mania.

Ambrose: 'Where were you when I was getting destroyed? Oh right.. at home, watching it on TV'.

Reigns: 'I was injured! Not only that, but I've already beaten Rollins once, and I will do it again! Nobody takes my spot while I'm not looking.'


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rocket push? Really? We're still going with that? :HHH2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

tailhook said:


> He's not taking the front half of the push(getting screwed), so no its not. Spots go to those who show up for them.
> 
> That won't stop Ambrose from feuding with Reigns over it when Reigns comes back and wins Rumble, though. Its easily the new point of contention for them.. who gets to take out Seth Rollins and win the title @ Mania.
> 
> ...


Not sure I get what you're saying. My only point is that I think Reigns beats whoever is champion at WM. Probably Brock or Cena.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> :lel


:lol






ShowStopper said:


> Not sure I get what you're saying. My only point is that I think Reigns beats whoever is champion at WM. Probably Brock or Cena.


This seems to be the plan. Reigns and Rollins seem set for Mania. I expect Reigns to win, a Rollins cash in and possibly Ambrose tries to stop Seth which re-starts Ambrose/Rollins and becomes a Shield 3 way. Seth would probably want to ruin Reigns' moment because he's still upset over his loss. This is the WWE. They'll find some way to explain it away.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think Reigns has a match with whoever is the champion at WM, either Brock or Cena.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad someone else bumped this because I think it's hilarious you guys don't see the mega push he's getting:

Lost to interference, first to kick out of the Curb Stomp (which was protected), main evented the PPV (which a lot of you said wouldn't happen), and the ending set up a story for him to continue on. 

It wasn't like Dean lost clean and then got fed to Bray. Bray interfered to cause Dean to lose, which sets up a new story for Dean. They have a fucking plan for the guy. And now Dean can still come back for Seth for something more meaningful (Seth is still the future WWE World Champion). If that's potentially his first win over Seth, it's a way better pay off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

He still lost. He always loses. Protected losses aren't pushes, you still gotta win every once in awhile.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

21Blackjack said:


> I'm glad someone else bumped this because I think it's hilarious you guys don't see the mega push he's getting:
> 
> Lost to interference, first to kick out of the Curb Stomp (which was protected), main evented the PPV (which a lot of you said wouldn't happen), and the ending set up a story for him to continue on.
> 
> ...


You still just don't get it. I am absolutely not surprised.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

21Blackjack said:


> I'm glad someone else bumped this because I think it's hilarious you guys don't see the mega push he's getting:
> 
> Lost to interference, first to kick out of the Curb Stomp (which was protected), main evented the PPV (which a lot of you said wouldn't happen), and the ending set up a story for him to continue on.
> 
> ...


I hope I share your optimism =(


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Buried.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That rocket blew up on his back Wile E. Coyote style.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Time for us to puke up that crow so you can shovel it all down your throat OP. Get ready for a stinky, heaving pile of the most vile crow puke you've ever smelt let alone eaten!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No doubt he was. But this company change their minds weekly.


----------

